# استفسار



## dadyou (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله 
يااخوان انامن المغرب العاصمة هل توجد هته المواد في مغرب وبنفس الاسم ام اسم اخر مثل

*حامضالسلفونيك
**الصودا الكاويه
**صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفات
**كيلو جرام من التكسابون *
*الفورمالين
وهكذا كما ارجو ان كان هناك اخوانمن المغرب يفيدوني لمحال البيع
والله ولي التوفيق
*


----------

